# C59 Chainstay



## phenomia (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi there,

What do you guys think about this C59's Chainstay + Dropouts "lug"? Is it crack or just paint defect? The frame is one year old.









And this is the picture while flash on


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

My call would be paint.


----------



## phenomia (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi Mike,
Shall I repaint it or just leave it as it is? Will it be corroded?


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Touching it out won't hurt, it would be a good thing (seal it and show if things are moving). Nail polish or automotive paint touch up will work fine.


----------

